# Baby Bunny Nest and Flooding



## peevee (Jul 28, 2006)

Hello everyone. I recently found a baby bunny nest in my landscaping. It's been there a little over a week. I've carefully been checking on the bunnies to make sure they are still alive, withouttouching them. When I looked around 6:30pm, theywere near the top of the nest. There are at least two of them. I still have not seen the mother, but they have been doing fine, so she must be coming around.

We have had some severe flooding in my city lately, and tonight we got hit again. It rained for hours. When I came home around 11:00pm, water was everywhere. I put my umbrella over the bunnies nest, to protect them, but let the mother still be able to get to them. I went and got a flashlight then, and peeked in. But I could not see anything but water. I took a piece of mulch to feel around in the nest, but could not feel any babies. 

I know nothing about bunnies, I have never had one (I have guinea pigs), but have really taken to these babies. I thought I would come to a bunny forum, and see if anyone would know, would the mother know that the babies were in danger, and come get them and move them to a safe place? I truly hope she did, as I would be crushed if they had drowned. 

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## maomaochiu (Jul 28, 2006)

gosh! i do not know the answers to your questions, but would just like to say that i wish the mother had got them before the water did. but from what i've read, rabbit moms are not the best ones out there. they kinda loose on their babies. poor babies!


----------



## Spring (Jul 28, 2006)

Hello, and welcometo RO!

I'm so sorry. The little ones probably are now at rainbow bridge. Mother rabbits can't physically pick up their babies (from what I know). Did they have fur, or just bald with closed eyes (newborns). They may have wriggled out of the nest and gone to higher ground, you can't really know for sure. I guess mother nature can be cruel at times .

You did great as a little foster mommy protecting the little guys.

:hug2


----------



## peevee (Jul 28, 2006)

The Momma did good! :bunnydance: I went outside this morning, worried about what I would find, and there they were, sitting on top of the nest, two of them, doing fine!! I was so excited and happy to see they were OK! I left the umbrella over the nest, to protect them from the sun or more rain, since they weren't covered under the nest anymore. 

Thank you for the replies! For some reason, I've really gotten attached to these little babies. They are so adorable!


----------



## Bassetluv (Jul 28, 2006)

So glad to hear the bunnies are okay! My sis recently had a nest of babies in her yard (constructed while she was away on vacation), and she called the wildlife center to ask what to do with them, as she owns a dog (it was the dog who discovered the nest). The centertold her not to move the babies; that wild does will build two nests at a time, and if there is a threat perceived at one, she will either temporarily or permanently move the babies from the primary nest to the secondary one. (The next day when my sis went outside, all the babies were gone...it seems the mother did exactly that...relocated the little ones).


----------



## Spring (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm so glad they're ok!


----------

